# GSDCA Nationals Agility Results????



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Are these posted anywhere???

Heard through the grapevine that Heidi's sister, Hannah, came in 2nd, but I don't know in what. Would be nice to see the full results but I can't seem to find them.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I heard them announcing yesterday, but was busy unpacking. I will look to see if agility results are anywhere.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, Carla. So I take it they don't make a practice of posting results online like I'm used to with the SchH events?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Tegan & Hannah I saw on a group did an awesome job. Just relaying till Jenn can give ya the full scoop. Way to go team Wildhaus!!!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Chris Wild said:


> Thanks, Carla. So I take it they don't make a practice of posting results online like I'm used to with the SchH events?


Nope, I think only posted at shows, someone has a pic of post, maybe Jenn can put here, on cell & I cannot do via ph. Anyway, posted at shows, email sent to us with results & also put on AKC's site for owners to log in & ck. If you know of any other methods Jenn, plz share...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, Jen. I know for regular shows they don't put any results anywhere and just post at the show, but was hoping maybe they might do it differently for nationals.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Jenn can back me, but just sharing to help hopefully till she can post. Hannah 2 place yesterday in 20" Jumpers. Tegan, earned a Novice in something. Hope you don't mind I shared Jenn.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

2nd overall??? That's incredible! Chris, would you mind providing the full name of Hannah? I'd like to look at her pedigree on your site...

[EDIT]- oh wait. Heidi, Hannah, I assume this is an H litter...
[EDIT x2]- Oh wow- she's gorgeous!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

wildo said:


> 2nd overall??? That's incredible! Chris, would you mind providing the full name of Hannah? I'd like to look at her pedigree on your site...
> 
> [EDIT]- oh wait. Heidi, Hannah, I assume this is an H litter...


Yes, believe is correct.  All GSDs also & not sure how many entered? Never done agility at a National, just Rally.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hannah did really well, not sure of her total scores for the entire trial but DO know she got a 2nd place in an Ex JWW run! And Teagan got his Novice Title!!! I've only seen the results from Marisa (Tang/Dravens mom) taking photo with her camera and sending out to the gsdagility yahoo list. I'll try to find them and post them later tonight.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Are these dog owners forum members? We need more people competing at higher levels like this commenting regularly in the agility forum! 

I wonder what handling system Hannah's owner uses? :rofl:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

wildo said:


> Are these dog owners forum members? We need more people competing at higher levels like this commenting regularly in the agility forum!
> 
> I wonder what handling system Hannah's owner uses? :rofl:


We have Jenn.....  Yes, would be awesome if others took time to post, share videos, help give pointers, etc....  I think I know of one other that is at this national that is a member here, but she does not post much. I just love to see GSDs in agility, love to watch them & talk to owners if I see at a show, but normally around here, it's just me & my crew. One or two others here & there sometimes.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> We have Jenn.....  Yes, would be awesome if others took time to post, share videos, help give pointers, etc....  I think I know of one other that is at this national that is a member here, but she does not post much. I just love to see GSDs in agility, love to watch them & talk to owners if I see at a show, but normally around here, it's just me & my crew. One or two others here & there sometimes.


To be clear- I wasn't discounting Jenn in any way. Just saying (as you said) I love hearing about GSDs in agility as well, and it would be cool to hear from those who are really succeeding and doing well in the sport with our beloved breed, beyond just MRL's perspective (which is a good one).

Speaking of GSDs in agility (or the lack thereof in our respective regions)- I just realized you are only a state away. Pimg competes this weekend in her second trial where we are hoping to clean up at CPE level 1. If she succeeds in this (I have high hopes- though the classes we still need to Q in require contacts at a distance, which she doesn't have [Fullhouse, Jackpot]) I will be taking a break from competing. I really, *really* want to focus on building drive and better foundations, i.e., contact performances at the very least. That said- perhaps next year we will run into you at a trial!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok, sorry for the poor quality but they are from a cell phone used to take a picture of the results as they were posted at the trial. Only dogs call names so you have to figure out who some of them are...

TUESDAY Results!

Bill w/Teagan Wildhaus getting his Novice TITLE at the GSDCA National! Great job!










Ex Stand 24 inch top of the page 










Ex Standard 24" bottom of the page









Ex Standard 20"










Ex JWW 24" Top of the page










Ex JWW 24" bottom of the page










Ex JWW 20" dogs (Hannah is a Wildhaus dog too!)


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I think I know Cadie, if she's the same one from down here- really nice dog! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow congrats to all! Some seriously nice times! I thought I had heard that Tang had an injury or something that took her out of agility for a while... Looks like she _rocked_ the 20" JWW. I mean _four seconds_ faster than 2nd! wowzers! Looks like Hannah also did fantastic at _four seconds_ faster than 3rd place! Awesome stuff...

BTW- man, I wish they put full registered names on there. I always want to look up the top dogs and can _never_ find them based on call names. Same thing happened when someone posted the "top GSDs" for MACHs earlier this year. Because they were listed by call names- who knows who they actually are.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wednesday Results:

Ex Standard 20"










Ex Stand 24"










Ex JWW 20"









Ex JWW 24"


----------



## MaximusMom (Oct 27, 2002)

That's my purple arm and Bill and I kinda talked during a course walk through Teagen is a nice dog, there were lots of nice dogs there and it was very fun! 

Sierra was a very good girl.


----------



## MaximusMom (Oct 27, 2002)

Oh yeah you can buy the GSDCA live feed with archives on their website, LOL if you wanna pop $60 for non members!


----------

